# X2N vs D Activator X



## ShreddMann (Aug 10, 2010)

hello sevenstring,
i have a few questions: i'm building a homemade, x-shaped (e.g. xihpos, warrior, etc.) guitar, and i'm wondering what pickups would be better for bridge: X2N or D Activator X Bridge? i play heavy/thrash/extreme metal stuff, like lamb of god, nile, Necrophagist, metallica, etc. So, which is better? and also, which neck pickup would suit the winner? 
and should i use H-H, H-S-H, or other...?
thanks in advance,
ShreddMann


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 10, 2010)

well the x2n is hard to find a match for but id go for that it has more output than the d-activator X


----------



## diadorastriker (Aug 10, 2010)

The d-activator x and the x2n have different eq's. The deactivator has a lower output voltage which helps get a better/less harsh clean tone. It also has a different eq Treble-4, Mid-6, Bass 5.5. While the x2n has a higher voltage and an eq of treble-6.5, mids-6.5, bass-5.5. So the d-activator x has more relaxed mids and treble. I wouldt really go for either. The hottest I personally would go would just be the standard d-activator.


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 10, 2010)

Basically, the D-Activator X, from what I have heard, is like the X2N-7 in 6-string form, which I personally really like. The original X2N is also very good though, and is really great for the Death Metal tones you outlined. A good match would be something a bit more high-output, like a D-Activator Neck or even a Tone Zone like Michael Romeo uses, which sounds great in the neck for high-output leads.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2010)

Just about all the bands you named are using guitars with lower output pickups compared to those you mentioned. Using high output pickups is not going to instantly give you powerful distorted tones. I'm not saying super high output pickups are bad, but there's a HUGE misconception that high output = awesome heavy tones. 

Based on the bands and styles you mentioned, I'd recommend the D-Activator set as it's still a high output set of pickups, but are still better balanced tonally, in my opinion. 

Personally, I find the X2N to be way too bassy with very piercing and brittle treble for most applications outside some early Thrash and early Death Metal. Thus, between the two you mentioned, I'd go for the D-Activator X. As for a neck pickup, I'd still go D-Activator regardless of bridge pickup choice. It'll give you those cutting, articulate leads.


----------



## ShreddMann (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks, everyone. I've got another question, though: I've come up with a combo for different pickup companies: EMG 81/85 or SD Invader/Distortion? I'm still working on DiMarzio's.


----------

